# Selling Event Photos - FrozenEvent



## FrozenEvent (Mar 19, 2012)

Hi Everyone. 

I have recently set up a website designed to help amateur and professional photographers sell photos they take at events. I'm now in a beta testing phase, so I'm looking for some photographers who are keen to try it out, and give me some feedback.

The biggest thing the site does is help you show the photos you took at an event to the people in the photos, - who are the ones most likely to buy a given photo. Though it also takes care of accepting payment, and delivering the photos too (I think of that as the boring detail bit)

If you are interested, please visit FrozenEvent and give it a try


----------



## orljustin (Mar 19, 2012)

Pretty snazzy of you to offer a commercial license at a higher price without actually securing the release.

" First it must be really easy to buy the photos, and secondly, the  people who might buy the photos, that is the people in the photos, need  to know that the photos are available for sale. Frozen Event takes care  of both of these"

I don't see anything special going on to back up your USP of "letting people know the photos are for sale".


----------



## FrozenEvent (Mar 19, 2012)

The commercial licence is done like that, because in MOST cases (actually over 99% so far), the person buying the photos is the person in the photo. So they won't have any problems with a release. I didn't want to put an extra block in the way of people doing that. 

I help people find the customers in the photos by enabling the photos to be shared, and pushed to facebook (protected by watermarks) with links back to the buy page. So far that is providing 4 times more sales than not doing it. I'm working at the moment on what is the best way to explain this idea to people


----------

